# Activity monitors ??



## SkinnyLiz (Nov 3, 2018)

Any thoughts on the effectiveness, or otherwise of Fitbits etc.  
Discussion of various types.
Lot out there and could be an expensive mistake to buy one that doesn't suit.
Any input welcome.
Should explain, that my current phone is too large to carry in a pocket. so phone apps are not practical.


----------



## Matt Cycle (Nov 3, 2018)

I've never had a Fitbit type device but use Strava.  You could get the Strava app on your phone or a Garmin Forerunner and this will log all your walks/runs, cycles and swims (you'd need a waterproof Garmin or similar swim watch).  It's free to register and you can keep everything private or share some of it or all of it.  It works using GPS and can be a great motivator or just a record of what exercise you've done.


----------



## SkinnyLiz (Nov 5, 2018)

Using a phone app isn't practical.  Probably shoul have explained that in first post. i dont carry it in my pocket.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 5, 2018)

SkinnyLiz said:


> Using a phone app isn't practical.  Probably shoul have explained that in first post. i dont carry it in my pocket.


I use a Garmin Forerunner 35 GPS watch, very accurate measuring time, distance, steps, calories etc. It even has a built-in heart rate monitor  There are all sorts of features I never use, but are there if you need them


----------



## SkinnyLiz (Dec 23, 2018)

Have now got a Xiami Mi 2 Smart band.  Does the steps and heart rate, also sleep monitor - feature, not yet been able to access. 
its not so accurate, one morning didnt count a single step while i was on my feet in the kitchen, baking, washing up etc for hour and a half.  On the other hand, no extra steps added on car journeys.


----------



## TrevA (Dec 30, 2018)

I've got a 1st generation Garmin Vivoactive. It counts steps and can be paired with an HRM. It also has built in GPS so you can track your walk/run/cycle and post it on Garmin Connect and Strava. I don't use the GPS much as it drains the battery and I have a Garmin Cycle GPS unit.

I found the Vivoactive useful when I was unable to cycle last year and it is interesting to track your number of steps and sleep pattern, but it doesn't motivate me to do a certain number of steps per day, though that is probably because my main focus is cycling.

Tech has moved on a bit and the latest generation have built in HRM, and you can have music and even contactless payment on your watch, so you could go out without your phone, listen to music whilst running or walking and even pay for a coffee while you are out.

If you want reviews of particular devices then DC Rainmaker's website or YouTube channel have comprehensive reviews of many of the latest devices from Fitbits and the various Garmin devices.


----------

